# Best diet for dog with lymphoma?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You might want to contact Danny (Dborgers) or read through his thread about Andy. 
He fed Andy a special diet-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cussion/107006-please-pray-andy-lymphoma.html


----------



## Garou (Oct 20, 2014)

I have no advice; we didn't change Chaucer's food when he was diagnosed, since he was already on a grain-free holistic food. If anything, he got more treats. I just wanted to write to say how sorry I am hear about Bella's diagnosis. Sending love and support. 

I see you are in California; there is a vet in LA that was recommended to us, Dr. Dody (Holistic Veterinary Center –) to help with lifestyle and food during sickness. (I can also recommend a vet in Orange County for chemo - we loved our vet group during this tough time - but I see that you're actually much further north)

I have been thinking about Bella ever since your first post. If there are any questions I can help with, let me know. Chaucer was 4 and a half when he got diagnosed.


----------



## Dennis Thomas DVM (Oct 9, 2015)

High protein, low carbs, non-processed, preferably fed raw. Most cancers require sugar to grow. Sugar in dogs comes from starchy carbohydrates. We used to discourage feeding raw to cancer patients but some recent research suggests that it is probably the best for overall nutritional value. Be careful feeding raw to Golden Retrievers that seek heat as raw diets are cooling and can cause pancreatic upset. Go slow if you give it a try. Lots of supplements such as turmeric, fish oil, vitamin A and D have been shown to slow cancer growth.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I wonder if that is why Girly, who has liver cancer, has suddenly developed a craving for chicken feed, bread and anything sweet? She turned her nose up at them before diagnosis. 
(Sorry. That comment could be considered off-topic. I find it intriguing, though.)


----------

